# Coffee, Chocolate & Tea - Argyle St, Glasgow



## michaelg

Popped in for a visit here just before they closed and ordered an Aeropress coffee using one of their wide selection of roasted in-house single origin beans. Despite an early mishap with the plunger tipping its contents over the counter, the friendly barista patiently re-made it and very tasty it was too. They also offer V60 and siphon coffee to share with a friend and the usual choice of espresso based drinks made on their lovely Faema E61 pictured below. Bought some beans to take home which are very tasty and would have also bought some tea too (as they have a huge selection of those too to buy by weight) had I not just stocked up.

Definitely worth a visit if you're in the area either for a coffee or some beans / tea leaves and you can grab a seat next to their old roaster too!


----------



## FDC

Thanks michaelg

Not often in Glasgow but when I am I never know where to go for a good coffee so this is a helpful tip.


----------



## bignorry

On a cold morning sitting by the roaster as they do batches, is a great experience. In my top four coffee shops in Glasgow (they are sitting at the top just now)and all the staff are so pleasant and approachable.


----------



## Daren

bignorry said:


> On a cold morning sitting by the roaster as they do batches, is a great experience. In my top four coffee shops in Glasgow (they are sitting at the top just now)and all the staff are so pleasant and approachable.


My wife is from East Kilbride so we often go into Glasgow when visiting the in-laws... What are the other 3 in your top 4 as I'll make sure I'll add them into the compulsory shopping trips I have to endure.


----------



## jeebsy

Riverhill cafe and papercup are great imo

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## funinacup

Riverhill using Dear Green

Papercup roasting their own

Avenue G using Monmouth

All That is Coffee using Dear Green

Lab Espresso opening next week on West Nile Street using Dear Green.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeebsy

Artisan roast too actually

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## funinacup

Knew I missed one!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## michaelg

I also like Tinderbox but I think I read a few people in here saying they didn't rate them. I like them anyway. Have bought their beans too the odd time when I've ran out of my usual ones quicker than expected.


----------



## bignorry

Tried a ristretto from Tinderbox today .Average in my opinion and if customer service were to come into it then out of 10 they would scrape maybe 2.

CC&T would be scoring 10+.


----------



## robti

bignorry said:


> if customer service were to come into it then out of 10 they would scrape maybe 2.
> 
> CC&T would be scoring 10+.


Care to expand a little on this


----------



## bignorry

Basically it wont be revisited by me .Hows that for expanding lol.


----------



## Elli Dobson

Never been there, but this is actually the third time I am reading something about it. Maybe it is about time to visit


----------



## almad77b

The milk based coffees are wonderful and the staff couldn't be any nicer, great wee place.

I understand the shop is owned by McCallums of Troon


----------



## michaelg

Finally got around to visiting whilst they were roasting today! Bought some beans (not roasted today!), teas and chocolates for the wife. Here's a wee photo of their roaster in action:

View attachment 6563


----------



## owlb

It's my local so I love it. I can't say it's the best coffee in Glasgow as I haven't tried everywhere else but it's certainly the nicest on the Finnieston strip and vastly preferable to anything on Byres Road. Been consistently excellent since 2010. I was worried when Lisa left to set up Dear Green Coffee but the quality didn't suffer at all. I don't drink tea but the chocolates are pretty good too and the Cullen Skink is to die for (well it is owned by McCallums of Troon after all).


----------



## jeebsy

owlb said:


> it's certainly the nicest on the Finnieston strip


Not much competition there....can't think of any other speciality shops. Cycled by a placed called The Steamie the other day looked like it could be alright but no idea what beans they're serving, if coffee is the focus etc



owlb said:


> ...and vastly preferable to anything on Byres Road


Aside from the fact it's really crowded at weekends, Avenue G is good. Their Aeropress is consistently excellent (unlike a lot of other places which are hit and miss with their brewed).

I still haven't tried CCT, that and McCune Smith are glaring ommissions from my Glasgow coffee map.


----------



## radish

There is a wee place called Roast on Argyle St (https://www.facebook.com/roastglasgow) - think they serve Dear Green - never been but may be worth investigating if you are in the area.


----------



## owlb

jeebsy said:


> Cycled by a placed called The Steamie


 I only noticed that they had opened the other day bu tI had an amazing macchiato from there. I did ask about the beans and they said from Artisan Roast. Their soup on the other hand was dire...



radish said:


> There is a wee place called Roast on Argyle Street


 Always been meaning to give that a try but its the wrong end of the street for me. Looks very similar to Piece, sandwich-wise and they're just round the corner from here so... Will give them a try on the way to work soon, cheers.


----------



## jeebsy

radish said:


> There is a wee place called Roast on Argyle St (https://www.facebook.com/roastglasgow) - think they serve Dear Green - never been but may be worth investigating if you are in the area.


They still have an Italian Aroma sign outside which is why i've never darkened their door.


----------



## radish

Strange - they have some posts on FB (around May of last year) with pics of Dear Green coffee. Maybe they've changed recently?


----------



## jeebsy

That sign has been there for ages, maybe they changed to DG but didn't think about the repercussions of leaving the Italian Aroma sign up.

If the DG rumours are true i'll pop in for a visit, the food looks pretty good.


----------



## menandcoffee

Great, going to try this place ASAP!


----------



## PPapa

CC&T is my local as well and you can have a wee chat with the roaster if you are lucky (been there on Monday morning and it's absolutely hectic! evenings are a lot better if you want it to be quiet). Coffees might be quite expensive, the highest I've seen recently was 7.50£ for 250g bags (Ethiopian Yirgacheffe). Decent stuff and it's quite lovely place. Really liked the staff as they seemed to know a lot.



jeebsy said:


> Cycled by a placed called The Steamie the other day looked like it could be alright but no idea what beans they're serving, if coffee is the focus etc


Not good really - they have a sign saying "freshly roasted coffee", so I thought they must be at least decent. They were reselling Tchai Ovna teas and Artisan Roast coffees, so both "real shops" are within walking distance (though the Steamie seems to be open in late evenings). The bag I took a look was roasted nearly a month ago and they were charging £6.95 for blends and £7.95 for single origin coffees.


----------



## jeebsy

I've been back into the Steamie since and quite rate it, filter coffees are great there. Had an amazing V60 of an Ethiopian that was probably better than in Artisan.


----------



## PPapa

Fair enough, I didn't bother ordering anything there that day.

Not sure about the V60, but it seems like Artisan Roast in Glasgow uses metal filter for brewing in Chemex. I was so disappointed as I like AR. Need to come to Avenue G more often as I've been there only few times.


----------



## Dylan

I always worry when I see a Faema e61 on the bench... wondering if the owner has given that extra bit of training that is needed to the Baristas to know how to master the flush and pull routine.


----------



## jeebsy

So you you didn't bother trying anything but said a shop was 'not good' because they were using another roaster's beans?

Why using a metal filter make you disappointed? I'm 99.5% sure AR use a paper filter anyway.


----------



## PPapa

Nah, it was because of the fact that they had a "fresh roasted beans" sign. However, I came in there on 6th of October (making up dates as I can't remember when I was there) to see that some beans were roasted on 7th of September. The sticker even said that they were best before 7th of October. Given the higher price and coffee was getting stale (if not already), I didn't see a point to get beans from there.

Regarding Chemex at AR, I noticed different taste and had fines at the bottom of the cup. I know they have metal filter, I wasn't aware that they use it by default. I was expecting something else in the cup (clean cup in the afternoon), that's why I was disappointed.


----------



## I Know Nothing

Hi,

Apologies, I've been trying to get through some threads.

I'd also like to endorse Riverhill in Glasgow.

That's the shop I mention in my introduction, where one of the lads very patiently made me a coffee with the Aeropress and talked his way through the process.

Several repeat visits on the cards as I head to and from the train station I suspect.

Tony


----------

